# dog found



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

Dog found placed on animalsearch.com
If you have lost this pet- Please Contact Us Now 
Breed Mongrel 
Sex Female 
Found Town Chesterfield 
Found County Derbyshire 
Looks like a lurcher to me
black & white


----------



## ShannonLouise. (Feb 2, 2009)

aww, has her owners found her yet?
or has she been adopted/ you kept her.


----------



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

Not been claimed poor mite, will be put up for rehoming.


----------



## ShannonLouise. (Feb 2, 2009)

Aww, aslong as she gets a rly loving mum/dad! Everything will be fine the lil chick  x


----------

